# Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-S Rich - First Timer!



## snw_brdr10

So I didnt draw my first choice for this years general season deer tag. I drew Chalk Creek/East Canyon/Morgan-S Rich. I have never hunted in this area. Never really even been around those areas. Time to start my homework now I guess. Any advice on where to start looking?


----------



## huntfishlive

I drew that Same unit. I've never really been out that way either. Never been hunting north of Emigration Canyon.


----------



## Fez

Were you able to draw the tag as 1st or 2nd choice?


----------



## Huntin8

That unit has a lot of private property.


----------



## huntfishlive

I drew first choice with Two points


----------



## mtnrunner260

I think the unit had leftover archery tags last year. I would go high. Hike to the top of public land and you should find deer.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Fez said:


> Were you able to draw the tag as 1st or 2nd choice?


This was my second choice. Wasatch west was my first choice, but no one in my group drew it. I am shocked to be honest.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

So you guys drew a tag in area 4,5,6 as your second choice, it was my first choice and I didn't draw the tag. This system is messed up. I own land in this area hunting it almost exclusively, and most of this area is private. The land owners around me are very tight with access and a couple allow no hunting at all to anyone. The small amounts of public land get hunted hard. So do your homework and be the first one to the top of the public land and you could be one of the lucky few that tag out there on a deer running towards the private land....


----------



## Fez

snw_brdr10 said:


> This was my second choice. Wasatch west was my first choice, but no one in my group drew it. I am shocked to be honest.


My family did the same. I'm still in shock


----------



## bow_dude

Good luck finding any public access. The national forest land is pretty well land locked. You will want to look at maps and then go do some driving. I know of a couple of places in the Chalk Creek area that could be in your area that are public. A few years ago when I had a two doe permit for the Morgan area, I took the drive from East Canyon to Morgan and down the freeway towards Ogden and found nothing that is public. It was depressing. I had to go up Farmington Canyon and come in from above. Some of that land has since become CWMU. When I did that, it was before all the units came into effect, so I am not sure of the boundaries now. There is a little bit of public land up around Whitney Res, but I don't know if it is in your area. You might drive to Coleville and head up the canyon towards Whitney and see what is open to the public in your unit. You might look around Echo Res and find something public. Your best bet might be to just sit along the freeway and wait for a road kill. You have your work cut out for you. Good luck.


----------



## Kwalk3

Don't let everyone get you down. They are right about there not being much public on the Morgan/cache/s. Rich sections, but the D. County side, while steep, has some good deer on it and lots of n.f. land. Look above Farmington up the canyon. Lots of traffic, but if you spend some time getting off the road, you should find deer. Same thing up above the B in bountiful. Good luck! There is plenty of public.....I've hunted here almost exclusively


----------



## reb8600

The East Canyon and Echo WMA are going to be about the only public land.


----------



## Kwalk3

reb8600 said:


> The East Canyon and Echo WMA are going to be about the only public land.


That isn't true. The front from I-80 up to I-84 holds plenty of public land. The Davis county section is steep, but access up Farmington and by the B in bountiful is easy to come by. You won't be alone, but there are deer there.


----------



## reb8600

Kwalk3 said:


> That isn't true. The front from I-80 up to I-84 holds plenty of public land. The Davis county section is steep, but access up Farmington and by the B in bountiful is easy to come by. You won't be alone, but there are deer there.


I didnt realize that it included down the Davis/Salt Lake side. As for plenty of public land from 80 to 84, there is a lot that isnt accessible. Also from the top of Farmington down to 84 is all private. Everything along 84 starting at the Morgan line is private or no access except for the Echo WMA. There is a WMA just east of the Morgan city limits but it is locked in by Reeses. I believe there is only one access point that is very small. If you miss it, they will charge you with trespassing. I hunted the Farmington/Bountiful area one time. I would never hunt that again. To many idiots on that mountain. They should rename that unit. It even includes Summit county.


----------



## Kwalk3

reb8600 said:


> I didnt realize that it included down the Davis/Salt Lake side. As for plenty of public land from 80 to 84, there is a lot that isnt accessible. Also from the top of Farmington down to 84 is all private. Everything along 84 starting at the Morgan line is private or no access except for the Echo WMA. There is a WMA just east of the Morgan city limits but it is locked in by Reeses. I believe there is only one access point that is very small. If you miss it, they will charge you with trespassing. I hunted the Farmington/Bountiful area one time. I would never hunt that again. To many idiots on that mountain. They should rename that unit. It even includes Summit county.


To each their own. Like I said I hunt it hard and rarely see people. If you try to get away from people, there is plenty of good ground to hunt. Not saying it isn't largely private outside of Davis county, just saying parts of it are more accessible than most posters were saying. Didn't want the guys that drew it to get caught up in all the despair.


----------



## humpyflyguy

Surprised no one mentioned all the public ground up Monte Cristo area. Unit 4,5,6 has a ton of public ground and no it is not land locked. Above Farmington or bountiful, drive to the top and glass down, should find some bucks there. Monte area dry bread hollow holds a lot of bucks, dairy ridge is also a spot to check out on monte. From dairy ridge, you can glass back toward lightning and also Eli area. It's a great tag with plenty of good deer to chase after. Oh and also the wma that were mentioned earlier and the face outside of Morgan are good płaces to check out.


----------



## bigwasatch3point

I had that tag last year. On the opener I went up to Whitney res. Actually seen a lot of deer but the only animal worth shooting was a 5 point bull. I went on the Dwr web sight and downloaded the unit on Google earth. Then I downloaded every cent. That gave me a good idea on where I was able to hunt. But after trying a couple new spots I went to an old overlooked honey hole and killed a respectable buck. Shoot me a pm and I can give ya some info.


----------

